# Plus sign next to my name



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

Why is there a plus sign ( + ) next to my name in the Active members list?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

While viewing the active memberlist, scroll to the bottom of the page and you will see a legend that should answer your question. You might want to remove yourself from your own buddy list. 

http://www.dbstalk.com/profile.php?do=editlist


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

Darn, I thought that + meant something cool. I am the only buddy I have :shrug:


----------

